# What was the purpose of this style?



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Disregard the orange siding...there are a few of these in Toronto, and generally they are all on the same street. I don't understand the roof, Mansard?





Never mind...I just googled the purpose of the mansard. But I'm going to post this anyway because it's an interesting subject.

Damn, edit again, that's a gambrel.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Slang = Barn style


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Right, but from what I can gather, it was a cheap way to add a second story. The roof acts like a wall.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah more space.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow...I feel for the roofer that has to re-roof that house! Will he have to get on the neighbor's roof for part of the job?:blink:


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

talk about minimal setbacks..sheesh..I feel for the gutter guy- they are practically touching!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

That's not a mansard roof. It's a GAMBREL


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

well.... the little bay bump out has a mansard front:whistling


----------

